# Rare trout



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

I wrote this article about some rare trout -

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/rare-trout-grand-slam-fishing-aurora-sunapee-gila-trout/

Wondering if any of you guys have ever managed to catch one? Lemme know. I love hearing great trout stories, especially about the rare guys.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Cool read thanks!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Looks good. The rarest I've caught are Greenback cutts. The Gilas and Apaches are ones that I'd like to get in the next few years. 

One more tidbit on the Sunapees. The fish/strain from Sunapee Lake did go extinct in New England and were the ones eventually found in Idaho. A couple other New England Arctic char populations met the same fate. However, the Arctic char population in Floods Pond, Maine has persisted to this day and is available to catch. This population is also sometimes referred to as a "Sunapee trout".

Source, Trout and Salmon of North America Pg. 311


----------

